# New Audi motorsport experience site.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

It's mostly themed around Audi Sport hospitality packages for the ALMS and Le Mans. Link: http://www.audiexp.com


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: New Audi motorsport experience site. (chernaudi)*

have you signed up yet? I would venture to guess that a few people who post here regularly will be at the events in FL


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: New Audi motorsport experience site. (16v)*

No, I haven't. I can't afford it, even when the come to Mid Ohio in July. Would like to go there before the race to look around and the like. But I'd still watch it on TV even though I live 20 minutes away-you'll see more on TV, believe me, as I've been to Mid Ohio before(about 11 years ago).


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: New Audi motorsport experience site. (chernaudi)*

if I were 20 min away from a major road course I'd be collecting soda cans, or doing whatever I could to afford a ticket.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: New Audi motorsport experience site. (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_ believe me, as I've been to Mid Ohio before(about 11 years ago).

A lot has changed at that trackin 11 years. TV can never replace the sights, sounds and smells you get from being at the track.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New Audi motorsport experience site. (16v)*

I signed up for the Corral package for Sebring. Look for a white 2007 S4 to be parked in there.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: New Audi motorsport experience site. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I signed up for the Corral package for Sebring. Look for a white 2007 S4 to be parked in there.

will you do the same at LRP George? I think I might.. if the Mrs lets me take the avant - again!


----------



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: New Audi motorsport experience site. (16v)*

I should be at that event in St. Pete if I didn't have to move up here








oh well at least theres LRP and WG this summer


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: New Audi motorsport experience site. (chrislane31)*

Hey George! Was a fun event. After running part of it for Audi this year as opposed to the last 4 events I attended as an Audi Experience guest I can tell you all that the Corall was a BLAST and that anyone with ANY interest in dedicated Audi Driver autograph sessions, tech talks with pit crew and a chance to walk the Hot Pits, GO FOR IT! The $75 asked for the corall this year may have seemed steep since last year was free, but looking at the Porsche Corall under a foot of water, and us sitting in a nice dry big top with dry wood floor on the two preceeding days, well, that and the KIller food Saturday... Well, lets just say I think Audi did OK, but I'd love to hear local club members opinions.
As for the $300+ Audi Experience, I wouldn't have done it 4 times is I didn't think it was worth the $. The access to the hot pits and inside paddock AND access to the drivers was a real hoot.


----------

